# What have I bought?



## comet (Sep 24, 2013)

I just got this bike and can't find another like it. The seat and brake makes me think early 1900's. It has lots of badges that all say Comet. If anyone can tell me what I have it would be appreciated. I am going to take it apart and rebuild it for my wife. I took some pics, and here they are.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 24, 2013)

It appears to be 1930-1940's British made.
The seat is not contemporary to the bicycle.
Although the seat may be much older.
Could be for an 1894 bicycle.
It would be helpful to see a clear photo of the badge and also the brake drum script.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Sep 24, 2013)

Hey! I got a bike from the same auction you got that one from!


----------



## bike (Sep 24, 2013)

*Gonna go out on a limb*

UK possession probably india or other asian


----------



## Richardnew (Sep 24, 2013)

*Restoration?*

I'm thinking this bike shouldn't be restored. This is a conservation and preservation project. 

Richard Newton
Bianchi Restoration


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 24, 2013)

I'd say it's from India as well.  Those seats are still in production there.   What size are the wheels, who made the tires?  And you are going to have to do something about that front fork!


----------



## comet (Sep 24, 2013)

*Update*

I've taken it apart and have some new info. It's metric, and I saw some Comet bike companies in Canada. I think the seat says superior quality special gents model, Kaga rims, chain/crank cover is Best Case Special trade A mark, and the brake says high class band brake special chrome, trade KNS mark. I'll try and get some better badge pics. What's the difference between restoration, preservation, and conservation? Thanks for the help. I'l update as I go.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Sep 24, 2013)

Where are you located?


----------



## STOUT (Oct 2, 2013)

Whats the deal with the Kidillac in the background? IS that for sale by chance?:o


----------



## bricycle (Oct 2, 2013)

Yea, you GOT to do a photo shoot of the kiddie kadillac for us.... awesome!


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Oct 2, 2013)

That seat is very comfortable when they're restored.


----------



## Sped Man (Oct 2, 2013)

You bought a girls bike


----------



## James nash (Oct 2, 2013)

I like the look of it! Chain guard looks trick. Front forks definitely looks like someone hit a curb at 50 and ate some concrete.  cool bike. I've been hitting up a lot of auctions lately and know luck yet but soon I'm sure.


----------

